# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  دانلود ابزارهای لازم برای برنامه‌نویسی سیمبین

## mousamk

با سلام به همگی اهالی برنامه‌نویس

چند تا از نرم‌افزارهای لازم برای برنامه‌نویسی سیمبین رو آپلود کردم. ازجمله:
C++‎BuilderX mobile edition 1.5
SDK v2.1
و ...

لینگ همیشون رو می‌تونین اینجا ببینین.

----------


## Arvin Soft

دوست عزیز آدرسی که دادید باز نمی شه. می شه لطفا تصحیحش کنین؟ 
ممنون

----------


## mousamk

اگه منظورتون آدرس وبلاگه که مشکلی نداره و باز میشه (لینکش تو امضام هم هست) ولی اگه منظورتون خود فایل‌ها هستن، آره متأسفانه سرورش یکمی مشکل داره و گاهاً ارور می‌ده؛ ولی برای من هم امکان آپلود روی سرور دیگه‌ای نیست.

----------


## Arvin Soft

اول از همه آقای مرادی خوشبختم که شما رو اینجا می بینم (دیروز نمی دونستم شمایید :لبخند گشاده!: ). من قبلا مقاله هاتون رو خوندم و برای سن کم و این همه استعداد واقعا بهتون تبریک می گم.
بنده منظورم وبلاگتون بود، چون دیشب باز نمی شد اما الان می شه! 
بعدش در مورد فایلهایی که در پست *بفرمایین این هم برنامه ها!!!*  گذاشتید، باید بگم که reg591.txt دانلود شد و الان هم دارم C++‎BuilderX mobile edition و Microsoft debugging tools رو دانلود می کنم. اما اون دو تای دیگه Active Perl و SDK دانلود نمی شه. آیا براتون امکان نداره اونها رو روی یه هاست مجانی آپلود کنید؟ Rapidshare رو بی خیال، یه هاست اومده جدیدا که فایلها رو هرگز پاک نمی کنه! اینجا: http://www.nilshare.com/ اگه بتونید مثلا یه همچین جایی یا توی پرشین گیگ آپلود کنید خیلی ممنون می شم.
موفق باشید و پایدار

----------


## mousamk

می‌بخشید که دیر جواب می‌دم. شرمنده، گفتم که برای من امکان آپلود روی سرور دیگه‌ای نیست. (خودتون که می‌دونین سرعت زغالی)

ولی اون AvtivePerl رو می‌تونین از سایت اصلیش هم دانلود کنین. (http://www.activestate.com)

----------


## aminmehdi

با تشکر از دوستان عزیز من C++‎ buildr و همه sdk  ها را با بدبختی و با سرعت پایین خطها دانلود کردم ولی هرچه برنامه می نویسم و بعد روی موبایل نصب می کنم روی موبایل بیام می دهد که با گوشی شما سازگار نیست گوشی من 6600 است لطفا اگر کسی می تواند راهنمایی کند ویا اگر مرجع یا سی دی سراغ دارد لطفا به آدرس من amincomputerco@yahoo.com ایمیل کند

----------


## mousamk

دوست عزیز sdk مخصوص 6600، ورژن 2.0 می‌باشد. اگر شما همین ورژن 2.1ی که من گذاشتم رو دانلود کردید و با اون کار می‌کنید، نمی‌تونید با اون برای 6600 برنامه بنویسید.
البته با همین هم میشه کار کرد ولی باید مواظب باشید که از توابع و کلاس‌هایی که جدید هستند و در ورژن‌های قبلی نبودند، استفاده نکنید.

من خودم متأسفانه ورژن دیگه‌ای از sdk رو ندارم وگرنه برای دانلود می‌گذاشتم.

----------


## Mosa_Zahany

با سلام نمیشه آدرس بدین بریم سی دی  بخریم 
با این اینترنتی که من دارم بعید میدونم بشه این فایلها رو دانلود کنم

----------

